# frozen embryo transfer due to risk of OHS



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

I had my egg collection today and was told that, as 20 eggs had been harvested, I would probably be unable to have a fresh embryo transfer this week - due to risk of hyperstimulation. Instead, I will have to have all of the resulting embryos frozen. Has this hapenned to anyone else? I am really disappointed not to be able to go ahead with fresh embryo transfer as I have heard that the success rate is much higher. This is my third attempt at IVF at the Hewlit centre Liverpool. I has responded well to all cycles, but never produced this many eggs. Would welcome any advice or similar experiences.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning Sarah 69........

Hope your ok ??

On my two ICSI cycles i have had to have all of my lovely embies frozen as ive gone on to develop OHSS ....... i know you feel dissapointed ( as did i ,i was gutted) but you have to look after yourself as OHSS can be very dangerous ! ..........i had FET nearly two years ago , but unfortunatly it was neg ..hoping to do next one soon .......

GOOD LUCK !!

Love Hope 2 B XXXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for your reply - it is nice to hear from someone who has been in the same boat as I don't know what to do with myself at the moment   I'm still waiting for the final decision on whether I could go for fresh transfer as I am borderline with 20 eggs collected but have no idea exactly how risky this is and what I should do if I do get the choice. I'm sore, but otherwise OK today.  

I have posted on main IVF chat page too (as I thought I had messed up this entry by setting up a 'poll' accidentally!) I think that this site is brilliant. I feel so isolated as none of my friends/family know that I am having the treatment (they think that I am having my teeth done!) so can't talk to anyone about what is going on.

Hope your FET is successfull!

Good luck xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Sarah, I too went through the same thing in June.  I had 25 eggs and developed severe OHSS.  I was in hospital for 2 weeks with one week in ICU.  Not fun and to be honest, I was glad my frosties were safe and not in an awful environment that I could provide.  Cut a long story short, I went on to a FET in November and transfered two embies.  We were very fortunate and both decided to stay with us, so we're expecting twins!

Just concentrate on getting yourself better, it really is better to put those precious embies somewhere that is capeable to concentrate on looking after them.  Very dissapointing, very frustrating, but worth getting everything the best you can.  Keep us posted with how you get on and the decision that is made


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Witters. Really cheered me up to hear of your your success with FET  - well done! It sounds like you have been through a lot.

Liverpool hospital have just confirmed that I can't proceed with fresh embryo transfer transfer this week & they have frozen everything. I'm gutted, but slightly relieved to have the decision taken out of my hands - at the moment I think every ache or twinge is the onset of OHSS!

The good news is that I have 14 frosties on ice!   

Sarah x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

14 frosties is great!  Definately a nice number to work with!  Out of our 25 eggs, only 5 fertilised and 3 progressed, so we had just 3 frosties.  We were lucky in that all 3 thawed successfully although one lost some cells, and two kept all intact, so we transferred the best ones.  One was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell just for your info 

Take good care of yourself and if you suspect anything, then call the hospital.  My first signs were loss of appitite, feeling sick, extremely uncomfortable, as in could only lay flat and lack of pee in comparason to my fluid intake.  Also, don't be suprised if your next cycle is a bit wacky.  Mine was 72 days long due to a cyst.  I have heard of others having a longer than normal cycle too.  Just remember it is to be expected and ride it out.  The best way to get your womb to be welcoming is to let it sort itself out


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Sarah

Sorry you didn't get to ET this time   I know how that feels - it happened to me in August, and I burst into tears when they told me they were cancelling my long awaited ET. It feels like the end of the world, but remember that you're lucky to have good enought embies to freeze. Most couples can't do this...

I had 30 eggs harvested , but felt fine until the day after EC, so the clinic had me down as borderline and made the decision on the day I should have had ET by measuring my estrogen levels. They said it was too high to be safe and sent me home. The next day I, like Witters, was relieved that I had no embies inside me as I was projectile vomiting and felt awful... 

I had to wait a little while but eventually had 2 of my 10 frosties put back in November last year and am expectig a baby in August! So take heart - FETs do work, and you can concentrate on gettinig your body ready for your babies now!

DRINK LOADS OF WATER AND GO TO BED AND STAY THERE!! If there's a chance you might still get OHSS this is the best way to prevent/cure.

Good luck  
Cecilie x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Cecile & Witters for your replies - I am really heartened to hear of both of your successes with FET. No ET is such an anticlimax after weeks of build up  - but I'll be able to get started again after two normal cycles & just hope that I am as lucky as you!


----------



## emmsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I went through the same thing as you. I had egg collection in November we currently have 11 sleeping beauties waiting. Should be going for a medicated FET this month. My consultant thought I was at risk from OHSS as 16 eggs were collected and explained we needed at least 8-10 weeks to recover before we could go for FET. She explained that basically my ovaries were so swollen with so many eggs that they practically touching! Apparently if they were to transfer embies at this stage and if I was lucky enough to get pregnant then  the pregnancy would not be able to continue and I would end up seriously ill in hospital. She explained that at the early stages of a pregnancy before the placenta is created your ovaries are actually needed in order for the embies to grow. The pregnancy hormone releases the same hormone used to stimulate your ovaries to be used during pregnancy. Can you imagine how dangerous this could be to stimulate your ovaries when they are already overstimulated? I hope this explanantion helps. As everyone said your embies are nice and safe you just have to concentrate on looking after yourself so plenty of rest and water for you. 14 sleeping beauties is wonderful! Good luck with your treatment I hope you don't have to wait too long to have them back with you   

Take care  


Emma xxx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for this Emma 

I'm really relieved to not be having ET today (as planned) as not feeling great at all. Your explanation just confirms that postponing ET was prob the right thing to do. I don't think that hospital would have been prepared to go ahead with it anyway as I am so unwell - & I would have then lost some of the embryos that they kept out, as they are apparently less likely to freeze them at later stages of development. 

Luckily, as result of advice given in above postings from Cecilie & Witters I kept today off work to spend in bed! - I am so glad as fit for nothing  .

I really hope that your FET goes well & will keep my fingers crossed for you . Do you know yet how many of your embies that they are going to thaw? Let me know how it all goes!!



Sarah xx


----------

